# K550im



## béné (18 Mars 2007)

:rateau: 
Bonjour a tous!
Je viens de voir avec joie que Bouygues sort son premier SE imode, le K550im...Quelqu'un aurait il eu le tel entre les mains? 
Toute info est bienvenue!!!


----------



## La mouette (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai la version i, mais mise à part le imode, les deux téléphones sont identiques..

Annoncé le 6 février 2007, le K550i est un mobile de la série K, avec un APN 2 mios de pixels Cyber-shot. Petit compact ce mobile est très agréable à l'utilisation. Ces performances globales améliorent le K750i, tout en étant moins cher à l'achat. Comme dirait la pub, " il a tout d'un grand"

La boîte​









Les caractéristiques​
*Dimension*	102 x 46 x 14 mm
*Poids* 	 85 gr
*Couleurs disponibles*	 Jet Black Blanc nacré
*Écran*	TFD 262 144 couleurs 176x220 pixel
*Mémoire*	Phone memory 64MB Prise en charge de Memory Stick Micro (M2)
*Réseaux*	EDGE GPRS GSM 850/900/1800/1900




​
Walk around​






























Les menus













Plugins OSX: Feisar

Site Sony Ericsson: K550i

White Paper: K550i


----------



## béné (18 Mars 2007)

Merci La Mouette pour ces caracteristiques!


----------



## freefalling (26 Mars 2007)

... et pour le synchroniser avec Mac ... encore et toujours les plugins payants ...   (en attendant Leopard...) Pas top..

- - - - - EDIT

LIEN MIRACLE :

http://www.howardforums.com/archive/topic/1126749-1.html

Vous y trouverez un plugin *gratuit* pour le K550. Bye-bye Feisar !!


----------



## Miss Calie (30 Mars 2007)

Salut les surfers,
juste un petit coucou pour vous signaler que ce mobile est bien compatible Mac, tt marche impecc', reconnaissance Bluetooth, transfert fichiers via cable USB, logiciel pour formater ses propres sonneries (DRM Packager à télécharger pour OS X).

Magnifique tél, gd écran, plat et agréable à manipuler, menus clairs, touches petites mais bien disposées, avec un peu de doigté ça passe très bien.

Pas encore trouvé de défaut, peut-être la veille un peu rapide, mais c'est pour la bonne cause !

Voilà ma petite participation pour les surfers qui comme moi cherchent des infos pratiques spécifiques Mac.


----------



## béné (30 Mars 2007)

Merci Miss Calie..
As tu donc pu mettre des MP3 (ou AAC OU AUTRES) en sonneries vers ce magnifique telephone?


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2007)

S'il n'est pas configurer opérateur, c'est en général possible


----------



## Miss Calie (30 Mars 2007)

Salut béné, 
oui après pas mal de tatonnement malgré les infos trouvées sur le net (pour PC bien-sûr argllll !) j'ai réussi à me confectionner des sonneries sur mesure. 

Il faut partir de fichiers MP3, puis passage dans logiciel gratuit DRM Packager lien ci-dessous et options, d'où un fichier ".dm' à envoyer par bluetooth sur ton mobile et hop magique ça maaaarche !

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Sony-Ericsson-DRM-Packager.shtml

réglages "option" configuration = 

forward lock
cocher place rights in separate folder
encoding binary
ne rien cocher d'autre et pour moi ça roule ;o)


----------



## béné (31 Mars 2007)

Thank you so much!!
Je vais pas tarder à craquer moi!


----------



## yovo (2 Avril 2007)

Miss Calie a dit:


> Salut les surfers,
> juste un petit coucou pour vous signaler que ce mobile est bien compatible Mac, tt marche impecc', reconnaissance Bluetooth, transfert fichiers via cable USB, logiciel pour formater ses propres sonneries (DRM Packager à télécharger pour OS X).




Chez moi le transfert via USB ne fonctionne pas ?? Le téléphone en monte pas comme un périphérique externe.
Une manipulation particuliere a faire ??


----------



## La mouette (2 Avril 2007)

C'est la carte mémoire qui monte comme un volume sur le bureau, pas la mémoire interne.


----------



## yovo (2 Avril 2007)

oki c donc pour cela que je ne voyais rien 
dans la série looser, j'arrive pas non plus à capter le principe des DRM :
je dois mettre le .mp3 dans DROM Packager pour récupérer le .dm et le mettre au même niveau que le .mp3, mais il ne se passe rien ???


----------



## La mouette (2 Avril 2007)

Dans les mobiles avec personnalisation opérateur, seul les MP3 avec DRM sont utilisables en sonnerie


----------



## yovo (2 Avril 2007)

en fait j'ai récupérer un fichier iPhone.mp3 donc a priori plutôt destiné à un usage sonnerie.
Vous me confirmez qu'il faut mettre le .mp3 ET le .dm sur le portable ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Avril 2007)

Oui si le téléphone a une personnalisation opérateur. SI c'est une version nue, ce n'est pas nécessaire


----------



## yovo (2 Avril 2007)

C'est effectivement une version personnalisée opérateur.
J'ai beau essayé pleins de binz, j'arrive toujours pas à affecter cette foutue sonnerie. J'hallucine que cela soit aussi fastidieux, ou alors j'hallucine d'être autant à côté de mes pompes... Mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'avec mon samsung, l'affaire était réglé depuis bien longtemps !


----------



## yovo (4 Avril 2007)

whaoooooooouuuu
je viens de capter ce qu'il faut faire pour que cela marche : via bluetooth, jusqu'à présent, j'uploadais le .dm via "Parcours le téléphone...."
En fait, il faut faire "Envoyer un fichier"


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2007)

Oui


----------



## julius59 (15 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

un grand merci pour toutes ces informations.
J'utilise le K550im depuis sa sortie et j'en suis très content.

On regrettera le branchement secteur sur le côté qui n'est pas forcément pratique.

Apparemment tout fonctionne pour tout le monde ! Pas moi 

Où doit-on mettre les plugins ?

J'utilise iSync 2.4

Après avoir fait des copier/coller de partout, toujours rien.

C'est toujours dur d'être un novice .


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

Le plugin va dans : DD-> Bibliothèque-> PhonePlugins ( orthographe importante)


----------



## béné (29 Avril 2007)

Miss Calie merci encore...
Je viens d'acquerir hier soir mon premier sony ericsson...ce matin mes chansons preferees sont deja en sonnerie...trop simple!!!
C'est un magnifique telephone reelement...tres contente de mon samsung S501i que je viens de vendre...je suis enchantee toutefois par ce K550im...:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Si j'ai un dongle bluetooth et que j'ai ce mac . Que pourrais je faire ? Envoye les mp3, photos etc  de mon mac via le telephone ? Et inversement ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2007)

Oui , absolument. Tu pourras faire tout ça.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui , absolument. Tu pourras faire tout ça.



Il y a un surcoût quand tu fais cela cf pour les photos ou pas du tout ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2007)

D'envoyer les MP3 de l'ordinateur au mobile et vis versa ? non pas du tout


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Merci  . Il faut que je me l'ach&#232;te de suite alors  . Un eMac avec un dongle bluetooth ca marche , sur de sur ? lol


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2007)

Si tu as une prise USB oui cela devrait aller


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si tu as une prise USB oui cela devrait aller





Bien vi  . Alors donc c bon je n'ai qu'a acheter le telephone et tout marchera ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2007)

T'as quoi comme OS ? Tiger ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> T'as quoi comme OS ? Tiger ?



Ouep  . Pour le bluetooth , il y a rien a installe ou autre ? Je veux dire a la base mon eMac n'est pas bluetooht donc ...


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2007)

Normalement avec Tiger les driver sont natifs. Au pire il y a un CD d'install avec la clé.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Thanks


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Quelle est la différence entre celui ci et le K550i ?  Et entre le K550i et le W200i  ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

Le W200i n'est pas de bluetooth, et est un mobile Walkman d'entrée de gamme


----------



## béné (9 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre celui ci et le K550i ?  Et entre le K550i et le W200i  ?




Le K550im est imode donc commercialisé par Bouygues uniquement...Pour avoir lu le descriptif de la Mouette dans les details en attendant mon K550im, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres differences (sauf peut etre qqs differences mineures de sonneries mais là...on s'en fiche...on y met tout ce que l'on veut).
tres bon telephone ceci dit
tres simple
intuitif (j'aimais beaucoup le coté pratique des menus Samsung, là c'est encore mieux)
tres beau aussi!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le W200i n'est pas de bluetooth, et est un mobile Walkman d'entrée de gamme



Il est fourni avec le cable usb pour mettre les musique sur le portable ou c en plus ? :rose:


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

J'en reçois un demain, je te dirais ce qu'il y a dans la boîte


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'en reçois un demain, je te dirais ce qu'il y a dans la boîte





Merci . Il peut aussi lire les videos mp4 ? La vidéo sera identique a celle de mon Nokia 3220 ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

ça m'étonnerais , mais je te dirais ça demain


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mai 2007)

Merci car j'aimerai bien me servir de mon portable pour me filmer quand je joue au golf . J'aimerai qu'il n'y ait pas de lag comme sur le 3220 ... Sinon je prend le K550i


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2007)

Je pense que le K550im te répondra plus à tes attentes. Le W200i est un mobile d'entrée de gamme, avec un APN 300'000 pixels VGA, pas de bluettoth, pas de carte mémoire. Ce que le K550im possède


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

Vu que tu re&#231;ois un W200 , tu pourras faire le test stp ? 

Merci . 

P.S : Il y a une diff&#233;rence de presque 100 &#8364; entre les deux ... Mettre 130 &#8364; dans un portable ....


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2007)

​

Click image


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

Merci mais je les connais  . C'est juste que j'aimerai savoir pour la vid&#233;o


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Merci mais je les connais  . C'est juste que j'aimerai *savoir pour la vidéo*



Lamentable , même pas la peine ... la vidéo et le W200i ça fait deux... franchement au golf avec ce genre de vidéo, ça le fait pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

Donc le K550 ????


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2007)

Oui je te conseil le K550


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

129 &#8364; .... Ca fait mal


----------



## béné (10 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> 129  .... Ca fait mal




Bien moins avec une nouvelles souscription Bouygues (29euros)...
Le tout est de pouvoir resilier ta ligne actuelle pour en souscrire une autre...
Mais d'ailleurs tu es sous quel operateur?


----------



## béné (10 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ​
> 
> Click image




La Mouette?
qu'est ce que tu trafiques avec tous ces portables?!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

béné a dit:


> Bien moins avec une nouvelles souscription Bouygues (29euros)...
> Le tout est de pouvoir resilier ta ligne actuelle pour en souscrire une autre...
> Mais d'ailleurs tu es sous quel operateur?



Orange . J'ai que 850 points ... Et vu l'état de mon portable actuel :hein:


----------



## béné (10 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Orange . J'ai que 850 points ... Et vu l'état de mon portable actuel :hein:




Tu peux pas le revendre ton actuel, pour gagner qqs dizaines d'euros??? Je fais ça regulierement pour changer de phone sans attendre forcement....


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

béné a dit:


> Tu peux pas le revendre ton actuel, pour gagner qqs dizaines d'euros??? Je fais ça regulierement pour changer de phone sans attendre forcement....



Mon portable n'a plus de coque avant ni arrière


----------



## béné (10 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mon portable n'a plus de coque avant ni arrière



oups....euh...tu peux peut etre revendre les touches à l'unité?!!!!!! 
Et ton forfait Orange il termine quand?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mai 2007)

Dans 1 an ou plus je crois


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

2 questions :
- le K550i peut-il lire des musiques au format AAC (sans DRM) ?
- le débit d'une connexion GSM classique (donc ni GPRS, ni 3G) est-il suffisant pour permettre l'envoi de photos prise avec le K550i sans que ça mette un temps fou pour le faire ?
Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

1. Oui AAC et AAC+
2. Oui tu les enverrais via MMS


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> 1. Oui AAC et AAC+
> 2. Oui tu les enverrais via MMS


Merci pour la rapidit&#233; de ta r&#233;ponse.  

Juste une autre petite question : quelles sont les principales diff&#233;rences entre ce mod&#232;le et le K610i ? En cas de changement de mobile (rapport &#224; ce que tu sais ), mon coeur balancerait entre ces 2 mod&#232;les-l&#224;.


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Le K550im est iMode
le K610i est UMTS


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le K550im est iMode
> le K610i est UMTS


Heu pour moi, ce serait la version i (non Bouygues). A part ça, rien d'autre ? Parce qu'en changement de mobile le K610i me coûterait 41 et le K550i 91. Ca fait une sacrée différence. Mais je trouve le K610i vraiment laid et il me donne l'impression - peut-être fausse - de faire "plastique à 2 balles". Alors que le K550i a l'air sympa, surtout en blanc.


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Prends le K610i, l'APN n'est pas autofocus comme le K550i, mais sinon c'est kif kif

Voilà une photos des deux pour comparer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

OK. Merci. 
Cela dit, même 91, ça reste acceptable.
Enfin, pour l'instant, j'attends que mon T68i ait fini de sécher. On verra après.


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

ça va les temps est agréable, en plus pas dérangé par des coups de téléphones, la belle vie ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> &#231;a va les temps est agr&#233;able, en plus pas d&#233;rang&#233; par des coups de t&#233;l&#233;phones, la belle vie ..


C'est s&#251;r qu'en ce moment c'est tr&#232;s calme c&#244;t&#233; appels.


----------



## rils (18 Mai 2007)

mais tout d'abors, bonjour a tous.

je me permet de venir soliciter vos lumieres car, utilisateur sommaire de mac, j'ai recement acquis un K550im .

et je rencontre quelques difficultés qui me laissent perplexe...

le tel me propose de telecommander mon mac ... mais ca marche pas top (il ne commande que la souris)

j'ai telechargé Roméo mais quand je le connecte, il se deconnecte au bout de 2 secondes ( appres m'avoir dit d'aller voir le menu accessoires du tel (qui m'est inaccessible car "grisé"))

enfin, au chapitre "bizare quand meme"

quand je le branche en USB, il monte 2 disques (le tel et la carte mem) mais quand je veux ejecter, il en ejecte qu'un puis me dit d'essayer de fermer des appli quand je veux quitter l'autre ( et ce , meme si aucune appli ne tourne )
a ce moment, le tel me dit que c'est bon, je peux debrancher alors que l'ordi gueule si je debranche )

bref, si qqn voit ce que je pourrais faire pour resoudre ces quelaues souci, je lui en serais tres reconnaissant.

en dehors de ca, les photos sont quand meme tres correctes (suffisantes en tout cas au regard de mes competences de photographe ( voir PJ)) pour un tel et je doit bien dire que jusqu'ici, il m'impressionne ce p'tit machin ... 

merci a tous et bonne suite a vous 

rils ( pbG4, 12', 1ghz, 728mo ram, mac OS X.4.9)


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Il faut jumelé ton K550i avec le mac pour que cela fonctionne, et il y a trois menu dans Télécommande, Présenter, Media player,et desktop, donc il faut choisir celui qui te convient .

Pour les deux volume c'est normal, bug Sony Ericsson, il faut faire une màj software ( sous réserve, car je ne sais pas si le souci a été réglé)


----------



## rils (18 Mai 2007)

...alors,
le jumelage est activ&#233; ...
 j'ai re&#233;ssay&#233; pour etre sur ... rien ne change 

je peux controler la souris mais rien d'autre (et ce, que je sois en mode "presentation","desktop" ou "media...")

par ailleurs, sous Romeo, quand il se deconnecte, romeo me dit qu'il a perdu le lien et ajoute: "tel hors de port&#233;e?" alors qu'a mon avis ... 10cm c'est pas trop loin ... ;-)

je trouve qu'on dirait bien que c'est le tel qui coupe la connexion ... 

quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour ta reponse ( et sa rapidit&#233 
je vais aller cheker les MAJ ... 

si je trouves je comunique... et si tu as une autre piste, je prends avec plaisir 


merci 
 rils


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2007)

La Mouette, j'ai suivi ton conseil et j'ai pris le K610i. Pour l'instant, tout va bien et la connexion Bluetooth avec mon iMac fonctionne à merveille (mieux qu'avec mon vieux T68i). Encore merci pour tes conseils. 
J'ai quand même 2 petites questions :
- n'est-il pas possible d'accéder aux contacts enregistrés dans le téléphone sans aller les chercher dans le répertoire (avec le T68i, c'était possible : un coup de joystick et la liste des contacts s'affichaient) ?
- un fichier envoyé du téléphone vers le Mac atterrit dans le dossier Documents. Or moi, je voudrais qu'il atterrisse dans un dossier créé à cet effet. J'ai consulté l'aide de Bluetooth mais je n'ai rien trouvé. N'est-ce pas possible ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2007)

Pour les fichiers que tu envoies depuis ton K610i, tu vas dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> bluetooth ->Partage -> &#233;change de fichiers Bluetooth -> dossier &#233;l&#233;ments accept&#233;s _> tu choisis

Pour le raccourci des contacts 

Tu appuies sur le c&#244;t&#233; droit du joystick, et l&#224; il te demande si tu veux cr&#233;er un raccourcis, tu acceptes et s&#233;lectionne r&#233;pertoire 

Ou alors tu vas dans R&#233;glages -> G&#233;n&#233;ral -> Raccourcis et l&#224; tu modifie tes r&#233;glages


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour les fichiers que tu envoies depuis ton K610i, tu vas dans préférences système -> bluetooth ->Partage -> échange de fichiers Bluetooth -> dossier éléments acceptés _> tu choisis
> 
> Pour le raccourci des contacts
> 
> ...


OK. Merci.


----------



## julius59 (27 Mai 2007)

Hello, 

après avoir résolu mon problème avec isync, encore merci , me voilà de nouveau dans les choux pour les MP3 et mon K550im.

J'ai chargé le log qui va bien pour convertir les MP3 en .drm, tout bien pour la première musique. Envoyé pas BT sur le téléphone : super, marche du  tonnerre, mais qu'une fois !

et ben oui, impossible de faire une 2ème conversion. J'ouvre le log, je vais chercher mon fichier à convertir et puis hop... tout se ferme, et rien se passe.

Si qqu'un a un un pb similaire et qui a su le résoudre, je suis preneur .

Tchao tous.


----------



## julemaillonfort (9 Juin 2007)

Salut,
Je viens d'acheter mon Sony Ericsson k550i et j'ai regardé ce qui a été dit sur le forum pour passer ses mp3 en sonneries.
Cependant je n'y arrive pas !!! Comment faire ? 

J'utilise DRM packager, je place le mp3 je le patche, ensuite je transfert le mp3+le fichier .dm par le cable USb.

Je ne comprend pas et ca m'énerve !!! Stp peux tu me dire coment faire ?


merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2007)

Sur mon K610i "Orange", j'utilise comme sonneries des fichiers mp3 non drmisés. Vous avez essayé comme ça ?


----------



## béné (11 Juin 2007)

julemaillonfort a dit:


> Salut,
> Je viens d'acheter mon Sony Ericsson k550i et j'ai regardé ce qui a été dit sur le forum pour passer ses mp3 en sonneries.
> Cependant je n'y arrive pas !!! Comment faire ?
> 
> ...



Coucou!
Il faut en effet que tu glisses ton titre dans DRM packager...Tu remets la protection (le .drm) en cliquant sur "create DRM content". Ton fichier est DRM est rangé qq part..Moi, sans rien parametrer, il se met dans un dossier DRM (ce dernier se cree tout seul sur le bureau). Par la suite, je transmets du mac au SE en bluetooth (ne pas oublier de bien mettre les appareils en mode Bluetooth).


----------



## béné (11 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur mon K610i "Orange", j'utilise comme sonneries des fichiers mp3 non drmisés. Vous avez essayé comme ça ?



Hello!  
Je crois bien que cela ne  fonctionne pas sur le K550im pour avoir lu plein de trucs la dessus....


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2007)

Les versions op&#233;rateurs bloquent les sonneries &#224; base de MP3 que l'on met dans le mobile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les versions opérateurs bloquent les sonneries à base de MP3 que l'on met dans le mobile


Pas Orange visiblement.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2007)

ça évolue tellement vite


----------



## Miss Calie (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à vous tous,
petite synthèse pour les sonneries personnalisées : sur SE 550imode (avec Bouygues donc) pas d'autre solutions que fichier MP3 passé en fichier .DRM et transféré via bluetooth ou éventuellment cable USB et ça maaaarchetrès bien. ça se passe comme ça chez m'sieur Bouygues.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

isync ne trouve pas l'appareil alors que j'ai chargé le plugin dans DD>Bibliothèque>PhonePlugins : ?

Je patauge, auriez-vous une piste ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Décidément je ne suis pas doué, pour moi non plus ça ne marche pas les sonneries alors que je respecte la procédure ad hoc.

Il y a surement un autre paramètre qui entre en jeu


----------



## kamikaz02 (13 Juin 2007)

bonjour, j ai acheté le K550im et je n arrive pas à le syncroniser avec isync   j ai essayé les plugin mais je n y arrive pas. Pourriez vous me donner les étapes à suivre ? j utilise un mac book pro 

merci d avance


----------



## kamikaz02 (13 Juin 2007)

t&#233;l&#233;charge ca !!!

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Sony-Ericsson-DRM-Packager.shtml

il te suffira de cliquer sur "add" pour selectionner un fichier .mp3
puis "create drm content" 
tu retrouvera les fichiers modifi&#233;s dans "musique"---) "drm" et tu retrouvera tes fichiers modifi&#233; maintenant &#224; toi de les transferer sur ton t&#233;l&#233;phone

ciao


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)

kamikaz02 a dit:


> bonjour, j ai acheté le K550im et je n arrive pas à le syncroniser avec isync   j ai essayé les plugin mais je n y arrive pas. Pourriez vous me donner les étapes à suivre ? j utilise un mac book pro
> 
> merci d avance



LE plugin doit être mis dans un dossier ( orthographe importante) DD-> bibliothèque->PhonePlugins.
Tu mets ton dossier dedant et tu fait le jumelage de ton K550i.

Essaie peut-être aussi le plugin de mon site: http://www.thinksmartshop.com/Utilitaires.html


----------



## kamikaz02 (13 Juin 2007)

merci la mouette c'est le pied et je confirme le K550im c un truc de fou meme si j aurai préferé qu ils fassent le K810im bonne soirée et encore un énorme merci


----------



## cam1 (2 Juillet 2007)

j'ai réussi a mettre mes mp3 en sonnerie sur mon K550im mai on ne pe pas lire la sonnerie,kan quelqu'un m'apelle on entent rien.Comment faire?


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Volume sonnerie ?


----------



## béné (2 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Volume sonnerie ?



T sur?
C'est pas plutot dans les Jeux et Applis?!!!!!!!! rrrrhhooooooooo :love:


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Non.. 

Je peux pas tester des mobiles SE avec personnalisation opérateur, ce sont les seul que je n'ai pas


----------



## cam1 (2 Juillet 2007)

oui je l'ai entre les mains depuis peu mai je pe te dire que c'est un portable extra en tt point.sauf quand ce moment j'ai un ptit problème:je ss arrivé a mettre mes musique mp3 en sonerie sur mon portable mai on ne pe pas les lire.kan kelk'un m'apelle,on entend rien.le problème va se résoudre mai voila une ptite info


----------



## cam1 (2 Juillet 2007)

ba nn j'ai d&#233;ja mis la soonerie a fond.est ce que toi kan tu esseye de lire ta musique qui est en sonnerie &#231;a marche?


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Volume sonnerie est dans le menu réglages -> volume sonnerie.

PS: merci de ne pas utiliser le langage SMS


----------



## cam1 (3 Juillet 2007)

j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais &#231;a ne marche pas.Est ce que toi tu peut lire la chanson que tu as mis en sonnerie?Quand tu fais"lire" est ce que &#231;a marche?


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

Comme dis plus haut je n'ai pas de mobile brandé opérateur, donc j'ai pas ce problème


----------



## béné (3 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Comme dis plus haut je n'ai pas de mobile brandé opérateur, donc j'ai pas ce problème



Et c'est ta vraie coiffure sur ton avatar?!!!!!rrrrhhoooo


----------



## béné (3 Juillet 2007)

cam1 a dit:


> j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais ça ne marche pas.Est ce que toi tu peut lire la chanson que tu as mis en sonnerie?Quand tu fais"lire" est ce que ça marche?





Bonjour cam1?
Peux tu m'indiquer où se "rangent" tes sonneries apres transfert vers le K550im?


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Et c'est ta vraie coiffure sur ton avatar?!!!!!rrrrhhoooo



Pire


----------



## cam1 (4 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Bonjour cam1?
> Peux tu m'indiquer où se "rangent" tes sonneries apres transfert vers le K550im?


bonjour bene.Pour repondre a ta question,mes chansons se rangent dans musique.Elles ne se rangent pas dans sonneries.pk?


----------



## béné (4 Juillet 2007)

cam1 a dit:


> bonjour bene.Pour repondre a ta question,mes chansons se rangent dans musique.Elles ne se rangent pas dans sonneries.pk?



Moi pareil...sauf que kan je veux les mettre en sonnerie...ça fonctionne...quelle est la manip que tu fais pour les mettre en sonnerie?
As tu regardé s tu n'avais pas selectionné un menu autre que le mode normal (pour le voir tu appuies sur le bouton arret/marche pendant 1/4 de seconde et tu selectionnes le mode normal...


----------



## cam1 (5 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Moi pareil...sauf que kan je veux les mettre en sonnerie...ça fonctionne...quelle est la manip que tu fais pour les mettre en sonnerie?
> As tu regardé s tu n'avais pas selectionné un menu autre que le mode normal (pour le voir tu appuies sur le bouton arret/marche pendant 1/4 de seconde et tu selectionnes le mode normal...


quand tu met tes chansons en sonnerie &#231;a marche?sinon moi ma manip c'est:tu ouvre le logiciel DRM Packager que tu dois t&#233;l&#233;charger.Tu vas dans "File",tu fais "Add Files...",puis tu prend la chanson que tu veux,tu fais ouvrir.Ta chanson appara&#238;t dans le rectangle.Tu clique 2 fois sur la chanson,tu choisi "audio/amr" puis apr&#232; tu clique sur "Create DRM Content".
Je branche ma cl&#233; bluetooth puis j'envoi ma chanson sur mon portable.
Voila.
Et apr&#232; je peut mettre la chanson en sonnerie mais je ne peut pas la lire,et quand quelqu'un m'apelle &#231;a ne sonne pas.

explique moi comment tu fais toi. merci


----------



## cam1 (5 Juillet 2007)

je croi ke j'ai mal rep a ta question.Enffet ce que tu veux c'est ma manip quand la chanson apparait sur le portable et apr&#232; la mettre en sonnerie.C'est &#231;a?

Alor moi,je vai sur la chanson puis je fais"Autre",puis"utiliser comme"..."sonnerie".voila

pk ,toi tu fais koi?


----------



## cam1 (5 Juillet 2007)

Miss Calie a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous,
> petite synthèse pour les sonneries personnalisées : sur SE 550imode (avec Bouygues donc) pas d'autre solutions que fichier MP3 passé en fichier .DRM et transféré via bluetooth ou éventuellment cable USB et ça maaaarchetrès bien. ça se passe comme ça chez m'sieur Bouygues.


oui mais est ce que toi t'arrive a lire la chanson que ta mise en sonnerie?


----------



## cam1 (5 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Miss Calie merci encore...
> Je viens d'acquerir hier soir mon premier sony ericsson...ce matin mes chansons preferees sont deja en sonnerie...trop simple!!!
> C'est un magnifique telephone reelement...tres contente de mon samsung S501i que je viens de vendre...je suis enchantee toutefois par ce K550im...:love:


comment tu fais pour lire la musqiue que ta mise en sonnerie?explique moi tout du début a la fin


----------



## béné (5 Juillet 2007)

cam1 a dit:


> comment tu fais pour lire la musqiue que ta mise en sonnerie?explique moi tout du début a la fin




Alors...en un je respire, je prends mon macbook sur mes petits genoux et..j'admire....:love: 

Sans rire (parce que c'est pas drole!!! )
1.je lance DRM packager, je prends un titre d'Itunes que je fais glisser dans le tableau vide. 2.Je selectionne ce titre et j'appuie sur "Create a DRM content"....
A ce moment, un dossier DRM se cree sur mon beau bureau (avec un beau fond d'ecran pomme :love: )...
3.Je vais alors dans Echange de fichiers Bluetooth, je selectionne mon titre avec DRM (qui s'est enregistré dans le dossier cité ci dessus) , je mets mon K550im en mode bluetooth aussi...le fichier part, s'enregistre dans musique...
4.Plus qu'à le selctionner, selectionner comme tonalité appelant et pouf...chez moi ça marche du tonnerre...
J'espere que chez toi cela marchera aussi!!


----------



## cam1 (6 Juillet 2007)

merci bocou bocou maintenant &#231;a marche!!!


----------



## cam1 (6 Juillet 2007)

est ce qu'on peut enregister une musique qui passe a la radio sur le t&#233;l&#233;phone?


----------



## La mouette (6 Juillet 2007)

Non ce n'est pas possible via le téléphone


----------



## béné (7 Juillet 2007)

cam1 a dit:


> merci bocou bocou maintenant ça marche!!!



Bien heureuse pour toi...ce tel est vraiment formidable!!!! (mais pas autant que le mac...  )


----------



## cam1 (7 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas possible via le téléphone


&#231;a ve dire koi via le t&#233;l&#233;phone


----------



## cam1 (7 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Bien heureuse pour toi...ce tel est vraiment formidable!!!! (mais pas autant que le mac...  )


c koi le mac?


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2007)

Le petite boîte qui fait de la lumière


----------



## cam1 (7 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le petite boîte qui fait de la lumière


la petite bo&#238;te?


----------



## FloMac (18 Juillet 2007)

et sous panther ca se passe comment avec le k550im :rose: ?
Quelles sont les fonctions que je doit oublier 
pas de plug pour isync 1.5 je présume 

meci d'avance :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Juillet 2007)

Tu ne peux pas le synchroniser avec Panther.
Tu peux utiliser le bluetooth, pour transférer tes fichiers.


----------



## FloMac (18 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas le synchroniser avec Panther.
> Tu peux utiliser le bluetooth, pour transférer tes fichiers.



Merci Monsieur 
pas de soucis non plus je suppose en usb disque amovible


----------



## halfred (30 Juillet 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous,

je viens de lire les 6 pages, ca bosse dur ici !

j'aurais une question, j'ai command&#233; le K550im chez BT, je devrais le recevoir d'ici une semaine. 

question : avec le forfait imode Haut D&#233;bit, peut-on esp&#233;rer utiliser le SE comme modem (via connexion bluetooth) pour un macbook (Tiger) et quel serait le d&#233;bit th&#233;orique ???

merci d'avance &#224; ceux qui ont une r&#233;ponse ou un d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse


----------



## Effets (30 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !!!
Alors j'ai lu toutes les pages concernant la procédure pour pouvoir mettre ses chansons mp3 préférées en sonneries mais bien evidemment ça ne marche pas !!!!

J'ai bien télécharger le logiciel drm packager... Je suis bien les étapes mais ça ne marche pas, impossible de mettre en sonnerie.. Alors petite précision (lol) j'ai ibook G4 non doté du système BT, donc le seul moyen de transférer mes fichiers est de passer par le câble USB !! est-ce que c'est ça qui poserait pb ??

Alors à vos claviers j'attends de l'aide !!! :rateau:  

ps : dsl d'avance pour ceux et celles qui vont devoir se répéter !! lol 
<<< mauvaise élève  lol


----------



## Effets (30 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben en fait je me fais les questions et les réponses moi même !! lol
Je viens d'essayer avec l'imac avec BT et ça marche !!!!!! 

Encore un merci pour toutes les informations utiles que j'ai pu lire ici


----------



## béné (30 Juillet 2007)

ééhééhéh.....voila qqs minutes economisées alors..... :love:


----------



## halfred (30 Juillet 2007)

moi j'ai pas encore trouv&#233; ma r&#233;ponse...   n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; m'aider


----------



## Effets (30 Juillet 2007)

Lol B&#233;n&#233; !!! je vois ton anthousiasme !!! heureuse de t'avoir fait gagner de pr&#233;cieuses minutes


----------



## ignace (30 Juillet 2007)

salut, est ce que le k550 a un ou plusieurs voyant qui clignotes lorsque l'on recoit des appels, sms ....   ????


----------



## spypol (2 Août 2007)

@halferd : 
je viens d'acquérir aujourd'hui ce telephone et je me pose la même question !!!


----------



## La mouette (2 Août 2007)

ignace a dit:


> salut, est ce que le k550 a un ou plusieurs voyant qui clignotes lorsque l'on recoit des appels, sms ....   ????



Normalement non ...


----------



## cam1 (2 Août 2007)

ignace a dit:


> salut, est ce que le k550 a un ou plusieurs voyant qui clignotes lorsque l'on recoit des appels, sms .... ????


 

nn ya pas de voyant ça m'ennerve!!


----------



## cam1 (2 Août 2007)

c koi un mac ? et via le téléphone?


----------



## La mouette (2 Août 2007)

C'est simplement pas possible  

A moins que je n'aie pas compris la question


----------



## FloMac (2 Août 2007)

parlez vous bien tous de la même chose 

on frise le dadaïsme


----------



## halfred (2 Août 2007)

spypol : je pense qu'il faut avoir un forfait data payable au volume, deconnect&#233; des forfaits imode HD illimit&#233; ...  &#224; confirmer !


----------



## barbuflo (4 Août 2007)

bonjour,

moi j'avais une autre question concernant le K550im, je me demandais si la consultation des mails étée possible soit via le navigateur internet du tel ou soit par une appli java ?

si je pose cette question c'est que mon tel imode actuel ne me le permet pas, il me répond systématiquement cookies désactivé ou un truc du genre.

comme le K550im m'intéresse bien, si vous aviez des réponses liées à votre expériences, elle seront les bien venues

merci d'avance.


----------



## spypol (5 Août 2007)

Quand tu vas dans envoyer ou recevoir tu as le choix "mail" sur le tel.
Je me suis renseign&#233; et apparement mon forfait me permet d'envoyer et de recevoir mes mails (sans &#234;tre abonn&#233; imode). C'est le nouveau forfait de l'&#233;t&#233; (1h+1h le soir et we).

Du coup j'ai les m&#234;me fonctionnalit&#233;s (ou presque) qu'un blacberry : je centralise mes mails sur gmail et je les redirigent sur mon adresse imode (qui fonctionne sans imode &#231;a j'en suis s&#251;r).
En tout cas c'est g&#233;nial...


----------



## barbuflo (6 Août 2007)

oki.

mais alors impossible de consulter ses mails gmail sans redirection ?
le but étant évidemment d'utiliser l'imode pour les transferts data.


----------



## spypol (6 Août 2007)

ben l&#224; je suis comme toi, il me dit qu'il y a un probl&#232;me de cookies et je sais pas le r&#233;gler..


----------



## barbuflo (6 Août 2007)

oki merci quand m&#234;me


----------



## béné (8 Août 2007)

ignace a dit:


> salut, est ce que le k550 a un ou plusieurs voyant qui clignotes lorsque l'on recoit des appels, sms ....   ????




eeuuhhh...du style gyrophare?!!!
demande à Navarro...


----------



## béné (8 Août 2007)

barbuflo a dit:


> oki merci quand même




pour la redirection...ne peux vous renseigner...suis sous imode donc adresse mail bien specifique...mais vous devriez pouvoir trouver cela sur d'autres discussions SE....il me semble avoir lu ça qq part...
pas trop le temps ce soir, je sors (rrrrhhooo jme la pete là:rateau:  )mais je jette un coup d'oeil demain et essaie de vous renseigner!!!
Bonne soireea tous!


----------



## #Reno# (3 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

j'ai re&#231;u mon k550im Bouygues, et depuis ce matin je n'arrive d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment pas &#224; utiliser un fichier mp3 pass&#233; par drm packager en sonnerie.:mouais:

deux petites questions :

- quel fichier dois-je transf&#233;rer dans le dossier ringtones du t&#233;l&#233;phone? (le mp3 car il a &#233;t&#233; patch&#233;? le mp3+le dossier DRM? le fichier .dm?) 

- est-ce que &#231;a peut venir de l'encodage du fichier mp3 &#224; la base?

pourtant &#231;a avait l'air simple&#8230;

[edit]
c'est bon, j'ai tout r&#233;ussit finalement&#8230; les conseils de la premi&#232;re page sont les bons (cases &#224; cocher dans drm manager) et aussi, ne pas "parcourir" le t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais "envoyer" en bluetooth
[/edit]

[re-edit]
*ben non, en fait, tout est dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone avec une icone en forme de bulle de texte et une cl&#233;, qui fait que le t&#233;l&#233;phone veut pas les lire&#8230; bouhouhou que c'est d&#233;plaisant!&#8230;
*j'ai tent&#233; le mp4, mais &#231;a veut pas en faire une sonnerie, &#231;a &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre un pb de format, mais j'ai bien mis en audio/amr comme indiqu&#233;&#8230; [/re-edit]


----------



## #Reno# (4 Octobre 2007)

VICTORY!!!!

Et vous savez comment?
Hé ben c'est pas avec DRMPackager!

Et c'est directement en ligne sur ce site :
http://media-convert.com/

J'ai pu convertir mes mp3 comme des fichiers Aiff, directement en .amr et ils sont reconnus et lus par le k550im une fois envoyés par bluetooth!
comme-quoi, c'est pas juste une question de DRM ou alors j'ai toujours rien compris!

toujours est-il que ça marche et que j'ai retrouvé mes mouettes préférées pour me prévenir de mes appels!

ceci-dit les fichiers sont tout légers, peut-être un peu trop 8/12k au détriment de la qualité du son
je vais essayer une autre conversion amr!


----------



## theseen (12 Octobre 2007)

bonjour a tout
alors voila , j'ai telecharger drm packager 135 mais le pb c'est que je n'arrive pas a l'installer , ca me fais ca :







si je fais ouvrir avec : ca m'ouvre une page firefox , si je fais enregistrer .. , ca sers a rien et de mm pour flashgot

qu'est ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir l'installer ?


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Octobre 2007)

theseen a dit:


> qu'est ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir l'installer ?



Acheter un Mac.  

Bon ce petit téléphone m'intéresse (renouvellement Bouygues)... Juste une question : la synchro est-elle vraiment nickel avec le carnet d'adresse et iCal (une fois le plugin installé) ? C'est LA fonction qui m'intéresse le plus (après le fait de pouvoir téléphoner ).

'+


----------



## xav35 (23 Octobre 2007)

bonjour je me permets de vou sposer une question au sujet des mp3 transformert en dm , j ai biezn fait cela puis j ai envoyer le fichier sur l etelephoneje l ai trouve dans 
gestion fichiers 
puis dans autres 
est ce qq un peut m expliquer comment ensuite retrouver ce fichier pour le mettre en sonnerie? 
merci de vos reponses !
tous les fichier que j envoie de lordi via l usb se trouve dans ce fichier nommé autre commen t fait on ensuite merci !


----------



## #Reno# (27 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu du succès avec les fonctions de télécommande.
Je n'arrive pas à faire autre chose que des clics et bouger le pointeur.
Pareil avec les scripts "RemoteBasic" ça ne fonctionne pas
Si quelqu'un arrive à baisser le son d'itunes ou de EyeTV, c'est tout ce qui m'intéresse!


----------



## yohannmyriades (6 Novembre 2007)

hello
Je viens de recevoir le k550im, il me reste que quelques jours avant de le ramener si jamais il me convient pas
Il me convient jusqu'a present... bien que la manip' pour le mp3 en sonnerie soit un peu laborieuse à faire (drm ...)

Mais ce qui m'interesse surtout c'est de le synchroniser avec mon Macbook.
ma version iSync est 2.4 et j'ai recuperé ce patch qui devrait marcher  ici
L'ennui c'est que ca ne marche pas  iSync ne veut pas se synchroniser afin de recuperer l'agenda, note, repertoire ....

Y'a t'il une manip que j'ai pas bien compris ? à part: creer un repertoire dans:

bibliotheque/SonyEricsson-k550.PhonePlugins/Contents  

Merci pour vos reponses, sinon je vais l'echanger en fonction de la liste des compatiilitées isync ( que j'aurais du voir avant  ...)


----------



## Klakinoumi (8 Novembre 2007)

yohannmyriades a dit:


> hello
> Je viens de recevoir le k550im, il me reste que quelques jours avant de le ramener si jamais il me convient pas
> Il me convient jusqu'a present... bien que la manip' pour le mp3 en sonnerie soit un peu laborieuse à faire (drm ...)
> 
> ...


Le chemin EXACT est : bibliotheque/PHONEPLUGINS/SonyEricsson-k550.PhonePlugins/Contents/

et non :
bibliotheque/SonyEricsson-k550.PhonePlugins/Contents
Et là ça marchera impecablement.

Par contre lorsque je modifie une fiche sur le mac d'un contact qui est aussi sur le téléphone, je pers les préférences du contact (sonnerie, photo etc) y a t il un moyen d'éviter cela ?


----------



## Benji (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Le plugin est il compatible Leopard et sa version d'isync ?

Merci


----------



## Klakinoumi (9 Novembre 2007)

j'avoue n'en avoir aucune id&#233;e, il n'est pas reconnu d'origine par isync sur l&#233;opard ???


----------



## Benji (9 Novembre 2007)

non, il dit qu'il n'est pas compatible isync. je vais tenter ta manipe 
Par contre qd tu dis : "bibliotheque/PHONEPLUGINS/SonyEricsson-k550.PhonePlugins/Contents/"
tu parles de celui (le dossier bibliotheque) qui se trouve dans le home du user ou sur / ?
d'autre part, "SonyEricsson-k550.PhonePlugins/Contents/' c est le contenu du zip d&#233;compress&#233; ?
merci


----------



## Klakinoumi (9 Novembre 2007)

celui qui est dans user.
et oui c'est le contenu du zip


----------



## halfred (17 Décembre 2007)

salut,

question dont j'ai peur de connaitre  la réponse ... :rose:  :

puis-je écouter mes musiques que j'ai sur itunes (avec drm) sur mon K550im ???

merci d'avance !​


----------



## Benji (24 Décembre 2007)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> celui qui est dans user.
> et oui c'est le contenu du zip



je confirme que cela fonctionne.
merci pour ton aide


----------



## mllefanny (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,  je viens de m'acheter SE K550im, et manque de chance, les touches 4, 6 et gauche du menu se bloquent souvent, ainsi qu'au moment du dévérouillage, où ça tourne en rond sans se dévérouiller. J'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un avait eu aussi ce genre de problèmes. Je l'ai fait changer, et le nouveau me le fait aussi. Donc je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment que j'ai la poisse, ou si mon vendeur n' a reçu que des téléphonnes avec ce problème... 'sinon il est parfait !)


----------



## freefalling (23 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement, c'est un probleme que je retrouve également sur le mien. Obligé dans la plupart des cas à redémarrer le mobile. Probleme materiel ou logiciel, en tout cas la dernière mise à jour firmware de l'automne 2007 n'avait rien changé.
Je vais vérifier si il y en a une nouvelle sur le site SE, et si oui, je te tiens au courant.


----------



## mllefanny (23 Janvier 2008)

ah, merci beaucoup !!! ça me rassure ! je voyais personne en parler j'avais vraiment peur d'être tomber sur les 2 seuls telephones qui avaient un problème ! bon c'est pas que ce soit vraiment très très génant, mais quand on vient de s'acheter un nouveau pti joujou on aimerait qu'il n'ait pas de problème ! c'est gentil de me tenir au courant encore merci.


----------



## freefalling (23 Janvier 2008)

Dommage, je m'aperçois que je n'ai pas le câble USB pour établir la connexion et faire la mise à jour (je ne l'aurais que d'ici .. 2 semaines au moins).

Je te propose donc de faire toi-même la démarche. Télécharge l'application de mise à jour ici :

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/updateservice/k800i?cc=fr&lc=fr

Il te faut impérativement Windows XP (en virtualisation sur OSX, ca fonctionne donc très bien) et ton câble USB, ainsi que ton mobile chargé à min. 50% (ils te disent qu'il faut qu'il soit chargé à bloc, mais c'est par pure prévention, et la moitié est largement suffisant).

Il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les indications du logiciel, très simple.

Vient nous dire ensuite si il y a du mieux !


----------

